# Is my receiver (Marantz NR1603) powerful enought for floor speakers?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm gonna be setting up a new living room home theatre and due to space constraints was hoping to get a half height receiver. My current choice is the Marantz NR1603 which provides 50W of power to each channel. I was hoping to match this up with 4 Pioneer SP-FS52 floor standing speakers (specs: http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/ephox/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/Home/Andrew SP-FS52Single Sheet.pdf) and the Pioneer SP-C22 center channel speaker (the backs will be floor standing also cause the price for the bookshelf speakers with stands is the same as the floor standing speakers). The question I have is whether the 50W per channel will be enough to drive these floor speakers to moderate (or the low end of loud) levels?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no way to know until you hook it up. Your best bet would be to demo the Marantz first , or find a friend that has a 50w receiver, and then a friend with a 100w receiver, and listen to your speakers on each. 50w should be plenty of power at low to moderate levels though.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

50 watts is a little low for HT use, but the ear responds in a logarithmic manner, which means 3db is barely noticeable to the ear, but is twice the power. Plus, it all depends on how loud you want the system to play. For moderate volume, you will probably be OK, but start pushing the system during an action/adventure movie and the receiver will run out of steam.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Marantz specs it @ 50w 2 CH driven.
You would not be able to stay in the room if you hit the speakers you listed with a 1khz test tone @ 50w.
Real world material is not nearly as demanding as test tones are.
There's lots of speculation about how much power people actually use. My guess is the vast majority of people never hit 10w much less 50.
While I would choose something different for my AVR the NR1603 should have plenty of guts to get the job done.
What's the price of the 1603?
If its MSRP it seems a little steep for what you get.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not to start a debate but many people who have used receivers with low ratings like that have complained of running out of steam long before reaching decent levels. its not so much an issue of 50watts but the power supply being able to drive the amps. 50wats into two channel in reality would be much less. probably only about 30 watts per channel and then when you add the other channels into the mix for movies its going to cause audible distortion long before you reach even 70db output given the Pioneer speakers are not very efficient at 87db.
.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Taking a HUGE load off that AVR (or any AVR) would be the inclusion of a powered sub -- not sure if the OP mentioned if he's running one or plans to, but by freeing up a receiver's amp section by adding a powered sub into the system, the entire soundstage plays louder and cleaner because bass makes an amp work double-hard to create those low tones...by perhaps adding a sub to the system and then setting those mains to a 60 or 80Hz rolloff, the amp channels inside the receiver will have to work so much less, freeing up headroom for the mids and highs without so much strain...

Just my two cents...


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey.. I'm looking into either a Marantz NR1603 or 4 myself, and pairing it with a set of Pioneer BS22 bookshelves + a C22 center. I emailed Marantz, and here's what I got:

"The NR1604 can handle 6 ohm speakers so this shouldn't be a problem. The speakers don't have the best efficiency rating so just be aware that if you want it to be loud you may find yourself turning the volume up above 80 or 0dB (depending on volume display option) which is about as far as it should go. If you find that you need to go that high to get the volume you want then you may need a more powerful unit like the SR5008."

It'll be fine for my needs. I hope this helps.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Taking a HUGE load off that AVR (or any AVR) would be the inclusion of a powered sub...
> 
> Just my two cents...


You have made an excellent point I had not considered. And in my case, I will be using my old Energy S10.3 subwoofer with most likely a Marantz NR1604.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Destructobrat said:


> You have made an excellent point I had not considered. And in my case, I will be using my old Energy S10.3 subwoofer with most likely a Marantz NR1604.


Indeed, Destructo; if a system is being run full-bore full-range (which most HT setups really shouldn't) without a sub for ultra-low LFE, the amps inside a receiver have to work MUCH harder, making those "all channels driven" and such ratings that much more critical to consider. By adding a powered sub and redirecting the low frequencies away from even large floorstanding mains (I keep my Polk RTi12's on a 60Hz rolloff, for example), the receiver's amp is freed up to deliver more dynamic headroom to the mids and highs without working so hard...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage has made a good point that I have been trying to get across to a coworker. The addition of a sub will certainly take a load off the AVR and at the same time make the whole system louder by taking the work off the mains and surrounds. (so long as everything is crossed over correctly).:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Osage has made a good point that I have been trying to get across to a coworker. The addition of a sub will certainly take a load off the AVR and at the same time make the whole system louder by taking the work off the mains and surrounds. (so long as everything is crossed over correctly).:T


:T:T:T:T:T


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, Destructo; if a system is being run full-bore full-range (which most HT setups really shouldn't) without a sub for ultra-low LFE, the amps inside a receiver have to work MUCH harder, making those "all channels driven" and such ratings that much more critical to consider. By adding a powered sub and redirecting the low frequencies away from even large floorstanding mains (I keep my Polk RTi12's on a 60Hz rolloff, for example), the receiver's amp is freed up to deliver more dynamic headroom to the mids and highs without working so hard...


Update: Funny how things work out... I just picked up a brand new Pioneer Elite VSX60 at a pretty steep discount. Looking forward to applying your info to my new setup.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Destructobrat said:


> Update: Funny how things work out... I just picked up a brand new Pioneer Elite VSX60 at a pretty steep discount. Looking forward to applying your info to my new setup.


Awesome -- please let us know how it works out!

If you have large floorstanding mains, try a 60Hz crossover in the AVR...:T


----------

